# Gccf news for ragdoll breeders.



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

GCCF REGISTRATION POLICY FOR RAGDOLL CATS Effective 23rdJune 2011 

PERMITTED OUTCROSS BREEDS A) Cats of Ragdoll type, but which do not conform to a recognised Ragdoll colour or pattern, bred from matings between Ragdolls and permitted outcross breeds. B) Full Register Siamese (excluding Caramel) Note:- no outcrossing acceptable after 23 October 2002 (or when agreed by Council) Full Register Siamese (excluding Caramel) in the following colours: 24b and 24c. Note: No outcrossing acceptable after 23 October 2004. C) Persian Longhairs who have been registered on the Full & Supplementary Register where the preceding five generations did not include Silver, Shaded, Tipped, Bicolour or White. Note:- no outcrossing acceptable after 23 October 2002. (or when agreed by Council) Persian Longhairs in the following colours; 13b3, 13b4, 50b and 50c who have been registered on the Full & Supplementary Register where the preceding five generations did not include Silver, Shaded, Tipped, Bicolour or White. Note: No outcrossing acceptable after 23 October 2004. N.B. It is recommended that any Persian to be used as an outcross should be certified free of PKD under the FAB/PKD Screening Scheme. 

1 . FULL REGISTER Ragdolls with Championship or Provisional status which have only Ragdolls who have been registered on the Full or Supplementary Register in their pedigrees within the preceding five generations shall be placed on the Full Register. 

2. SUPPLEMENTARY REGISTER Ragdolls with Championship or Provisional status which have only Ragdolls in their pedigrees within the preceding five generations shall be placed on the Supplementary Register. 

3. EXPERIMENTAL REGISTER Ragdolls with Preliminary status which have only Ragdolls in their pedigrees within the preceding five generations, shall be placed on the Experimental Register. 

4. REFERENCE REGISTER a. Cats which conform to a recognised Ragdoll colour and pattern, bred from a mating between a Ragdoll and one of the permitted outcross breeds as defined in A, B or C above, shall be registered on the Reference Register as Ragdolls. b. Cats bred from a mating between a Ragdoll and one of the permitted outcross breeds as defined in A, B or C above, but which do not conform to a recognised Ragdoll colour and pattern, shall be registered on the Reference Register as 'of Ragdoll type'. c. Cats of Ragdoll appearance bred from any mating other than Ragdoll x Ragdoll, or Ragdoll x one of the permitted outcross breeds as defined in A, B or C above, shall be registered on the Reference Register as no recognized breed and with no progression. 


NOTE : RED SERIES All Red and Cream point Ragdolls with one or more Tabby parent(s) must be registered as Red or Cream Tabby Point until proven otherwise. Cats may not be registered as Red or Cream Point until test matings have proven them to be free of the agouti gene or they have been DNA tested and proven to be non-agouti (proof to be supplied with the registration document). Any cat DNA tested must be microchipped. Note : In the case of cats imported onto the GCCF register, no cat with a Tabby Point or Tortie Tabby Point within three generations may be registered as a Red or Cream Point unless either: a) The cat has been proved by test matings to be non-agouti, or b) There is a non-red, non-agouti cat breaking the line descending from the Tabby Point/Tortie Tabby Point, or c) A Red or Cream Point cat in the line descended from the Tabby Point/Tortie tabby Point has been proved by test matings to be non-agouti. No cat may be registered as a Red or Cream Tabby Point unless it has an agouti parent. 

NOTE: CHOCOLATE/LILAC SERIES Cats to be registered as either chocolate or lilac. Proof must be supplied with registration that they are the correct colour. This is required via a DNA test unless both parents have tested and been registered as chocolate or lilac. All DNA tested cats must be micro-chipped. 



RAGDOLL HCM GENE TESTING SCHEME (please read in conjunction with the Ragdoll Breeding Policy). A. Active Register All Ragdolls registered with the GCCF from 1st June 2011 may be registered on the active register, at the breeders request, only if: 
1. They themselves have genetically tested clear (normal) of the Ragdoll HCM Gene. 
2. The previous 2 generations (parents and grandparents) have genetically tested clear (normal) of the Ragdoll HCM gene as described in A1. 
B. Genetic Register 
1. Ragdolls that have genetically tested as heterozygote for the HCM gene (- 
/+ or one copy of the defective gene) shall be registered on the Genetic Register, or on the Non-Active Register if so requested by the breeder. 
2. Ragdolls that have genetically tested as either homozygote for the HCM gene (+/+ or both copies of the defective gene) shall be registered on the Genetic Register, or on the Non-Active Register if so requested by the breeder. 
3. Ragdolls, which are not eligible for registration on the Active Register, shall be registered on the Genetic Register or the Non-Active Register if so requested by the breeder.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Blimey, that looks like a great step forward for the Ragdoll breed.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

im confused by this :blink: can someone sum it up


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd be interested to know how Ragdoll breeders are reacting to this. 

Do all Ragdoll breeders routinely test all of their active cats for HCM or is it just a few? I'd think that mandatory testing for the HCM gene is active cats would be great for the breed. Surely anything that would prevent the gene from being passed on in active cats would be good?

But the additional cost involved could have a detrimental effect, pushing some breeders to not register their cats, or to leave the GCCF for another registering body.

But as I say, I don't know anything about Ragdolls and the only breeders I know are on this forum, so I'd be interested to know what the general opinion is in the Ragdoll breeding community?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

All of mine are tested , i think the GCCF have got this one right as the sooner this HCM is eradicated the better, and im also for micro-chipping at the same time which then confirms that THAT cat has been tested as you can send your own swab sample off to be tested and who's to say that the swab sample hasnt been taken from a proen Negative cat.. ive heared a few cases of this being done whether its true or not ive no idea. As for the cost of testing , well i think our vets charged us about £30 which included micro-chipping and if you are going to see a female for breeding and she is on the Active register then i think the average cost of a breeding female would be somewhere in the region of £700-£750 then £30 for testing and chipping isnt a lot. We dont sell kittens on the active register , but for the sake of the breed all ours are tested for HCM.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

I think it really good as all ragdoll breeders should test all mne are hcm and pkd tested


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

same here it doesnt cost alot its only £30 swab sent off to langford vets, so I dont think you can moan about the cost all mine are HCM plus all are now PKD tested neg to 

I dont see how you cant want to do it? If your doing it properly and buying the best queen/stud possible as raggs said you spend a good £800 anyway, so £30 in my eyes for a simple swab isnt really anything.

Hopefully it will become more widely known and the people looking for a kitten will want one from tested (registered hopefully!) parents selling at £200 who dont even vac or worm will either have to stop or test or just do it properly in the first place!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

There will also be the additional cost for some breeders who may have to retire and replace breeding cats. But as I see it, it's a positive thing too! Just nice to hear it from raffle breeders.


----------



## Escape (Jul 30, 2011)

I here these rules have been changed since these ones? Anyone know the new ones? Is it just the parents and kitten need to be micro chipped and hcm tested?


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

well im getting a new breeding queen and what the my friend has had to do was get her microchipped and the vet do the swab and send it off but i think it has to be done by a vet now


----------



## Escape (Jul 30, 2011)

Cool must have changed again lol


----------

